# Obesity



## visual (16 August 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4793455.stm

hhmmmmmmmm interesting.


----------



## Sean K (16 August 2006)

Do you own, or trade, any shares Vis? Just curious...


----------



## visual (16 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Do you own, or trade, any shares Vis? Just curious...



Why?


----------



## Sean K (16 August 2006)

he he, just thought you might look at the market now and then.  On this stock forum.


----------



## visual (16 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> he he, just thought you might look at the market now and then.  On this stock forum.




Kennas,what makes you think I dont?


----------



## Sean K (16 August 2006)

Oh, just the amount of time you spend chatting about the meaning of life etc, compared to say, the price of gold for example. 

Anyway, just an observaion. Not quite on your topic about people with weight issues, so I'll leave it there. See ya!


----------



## visual (16 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Oh, just the amount of time you spend chatting about the meaning of life etc, compared to say, the price of gold for example.
> 
> Anyway, just an observaion. Not quite on your topic about people with weight issues, so I'll leave it there. See ya!




This from a guy who reads posts based on the picture of the poster,
very deep Kennas


----------



## Sean K (16 August 2006)

LOL, I read yours for your picture too Vis. Very cute. 

Sorry, I'm just going through a trading phase. I'll get back to the meaning of life with you when the market crashes. 

Although, I'm starting to have fun with CFDs so, doesn't matter which way the market goes.........


----------



## Realist (16 August 2006)

Good question Kennas, I was wondering myself.


----------



## visual (16 August 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Good question Kennas, I was wondering myself.




Realist,Kennas
you guys realise that you are on the general chat,right!!!!!!!!!
or is it the subject matter that makes you squirm.


----------



## Julia (16 August 2006)

The "guru" featured in the quoted news report was also holding forth on the radio today.

His suggestion that if the price of junk food was increased that would stop people buying it and hence solve the obesity problem is ridiculously simplistic.  I can't believe he is even being given media attention.

If the price of junk food was increased, all that would happen as a result would be that the junk food devotees would eat even less of nutritious food than they do now as more dollars went to buy their food of choice.

If you take a look at what is in trolleys at the supermarket.  How many slim, healthy looking people do you see with a trolley full of junk?  Very few.
Similarly, if you take a look at the trolleys laden with pies, cakes, fatty meat, chips, confectionery etc, the customer is usually very overweight.

It's not to do with cost or family budgets.  It's to do with nutritional awareness and the personal resolve to take responsibility for maintaining a healthy lifestyle.

I get really p.....d off that my tax dollars go in such large measure to treating the lifestyle diseases of people who won't exercise, smoke and drink to excess and eat rubbish.

Julia


----------



## visual (17 August 2006)

I actually thought it was interesting because at a time when we are inundated by charity ads creating the impression that only westerners had too much to eat and everyone else was going hungry,the obese are overtaking the starving even in poor countries.


----------



## Happy (17 August 2006)

Traditionally body stored fat for famine period.

If people get fat in poorest countries … maybe our bodies know better and get ready?


----------



## krisbarry (17 August 2006)

They are getting fat in poorer countries as their bodies cannot absorb the vitamins and minerals from the food, hence the fat stomach look commonly known as (malnutrition).


----------



## swingstar (17 August 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> I get really p.....d off that my tax dollars go in such large measure to treating the lifestyle diseases of people who won't exercise, smoke and drink to excess and eat rubbish.




Same here, Julia, but unfortunately I don't have as much faith in humanity as you do, at least in regards to personal responsibility. Obesity really has become an epidemic, and it's time the gov took the same measures that they did on cigarettes. Or if not, at least tax junk food, so the people who still continue to live on it are paying in advance for treatment of the health problems they'll have later on in life.


----------



## NettAssets (17 August 2006)

swingstar said:
			
		

> Obesity really has become an epidemic, and it's time the gov took the same measures that they did on cigarettes. Or if not, at least tax junk food, so the people who still continue to live on it are paying in advance for treatment of the health problems they'll have later on in life.




Thats already in place. GST from take aways go straight to the states to help fund health. Thank God that one got through.


----------



## Happy (18 October 2006)

> From ABC, October 17, 2006
> Call for more government action on childhood obesity
> The Australian Consumers Association (ACA) has told a South Australian parliamentary inquiry that most people want more government action on childhood obesity.
> Sixty per cent of people surveyed by the Association thought governments could do more to tackle the issue.
> ...








> From ABC, October 18, 2006
> Obesity reduction programs must be realistic: Bishop
> Federal Education Minister Julie Bishop says programs to reduce childhood obesity need to be realistic about children's lifestyles.
> A report released at a forum in Canberra today has estimated the annual cost of obesity at $3.7 billion.
> ...







> From ABC, October 18, 2006
> Australia's obesity cost 'nears $4b'
> 
> A new report estimates the yearly financial cost of obesity in Australia at $3.7 billion.
> ...







> From ABC, October 18, 2006
> Abbott urges individuals to take active role in obesity battle
> 
> The Federal Health Minister has told Parliament obesity is one of the most important public health issues Australia faces but he says individuals have to play a role in addressing the problem.
> ...





BIG ISSUE, in one day so many entries !

How about compulsory weight loss.

Probably not the best idea, might end up with –stolen fat-  issue and multi million dollars compensations


----------



## Julia (18 October 2006)

I heard this report on the ABC today.  Julia Gillard (Shadow Minister for Health) suggested that the obesity problem was to no small extent the responsibility of the government because they hadn't done enough to guard against it.

I could hardly believe what I was hearing!

For heavens' sake:  what else will we want the government to do for us?

"Nanny State" doesn't even begin to cover it.  

The lack of personal responsibility for our own outcomes is just breathtaking.

What on earth has led to us being such a nation of "blamers" instead of accepting that we are where we are as a result of the decisions we have made???

Julia


----------



## Ferret (19 October 2006)

Not sure if it would help with obesity, but we need something done about the transfats in processed food.  

I read today that 2 years ago Denmark legislated that foods could only contain a maximum of 2% of these.  Apparently they increase the 'bad' colesterol and decrease the 'good' colesterol and reducing their intake leads to a very significant drop in the risk of heart disease.  

Food manufacturers don't want to reduce them because they are cheaper than other fats, increase product shelf life and improve the texture (and supposedly taste) of the product.  Well it seems Denmark is getting by very nicely with their limit.  In Australia it is not even compulsory for manufacturers to say how much of the fat is transfat in the nutrition information.  This is one area where we do need the government to step in.

Ferret


----------



## wayneL (19 October 2006)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Not sure if it would help with obesity, but we need something done about the transfats in processed food.
> 
> I read today that 2 years ago Denmark legislated that foods could only contain a maximum of 2% of these.  Apparently they increase the 'bad' colesterol and decrease the 'good' colesterol and reducing their intake leads to a very significant drop in the risk of heart disease.
> 
> ...




Agree!! trans fat = poison.

As a tip though, anything with hydrogenated vegetable oil (partially or otherwise) will be chokkers full of it...e.g. margarine.

Fry your food with oil?? Trans fats will abound.


----------



## macca (19 October 2006)

I first became aware of the frightening side effects of trans fats after reading a book written by Dr Sandra Cabot titled Cholesterol The Real Truth.

I got it from the local library, it really is worth reading.

It also has details of the Syndrome X problem which is a major cause of obesity in todays society.

Quite amazingly, if people would simply stop eating junk food and eat more natural food their health will improve greatly.

We don't have to starve ourselves to lose weight, just stop eating rubbish


----------



## Happy (19 October 2006)

And little bit of physical activity would assist even further.

Not to mention that it would help the digestive system, circulation, bones strength and joints mobility, as well as emotional side.


----------



## sails (19 October 2006)

macca said:
			
		

> I first became aware of the frightening side effects of trans fats after reading a book written by Dr Sandra Cabot titled Cholesterol The Real Truth.
> 
> I got it from the local library, it really is worth reading.
> 
> ...



I have just ordered the book from our library - thanks macca!

Yes, we have found the best way to control weight is to exchange the junk type foods for healthier alternatives.  

My husband recently went to the US for about three weeks and put on about 3kg due due to the constant eating out.  He has already lost nearly 2kg now just by eating what we normally eat (fresh salads, fruit and vegetables; lean meat; wholegrain bread; etc) and sensible portion sizes.  And he still has a sweet snack for morning and afternoon tea!  No "diet" has been necessary!


----------



## sails (19 October 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Agree!! trans fat = poison.
> 
> As a tip though, anything with hydrogenated vegetable oil (partially or otherwise) will be chokkers full of it...e.g. margarine.
> 
> Fry your food with oil?? Trans fats will abound.



Is this any oil, Wayne?  I've been using olive oil for cooking instead of the hydronated vegetable oils - and even then I use it sparingly.  Are some oils safer for cooking than others?


----------



## Bloveld (19 October 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Agree!! trans fat = poison.





Conjugated Linoleic Acid is a trans fatty acid.
Not a bad word about it on the net.


----------



## wayneL (19 October 2006)

sails said:
			
		

> Is this any oil, Wayne?  I've been using olive oil for cooking instead of the hydronated vegetable oils - and even then I use it sparingly.  Are some oils safer for cooking than others?




Margaret,

Yes it applies to any oil.

Let's face it though, much of the taste is due to fat(oil).  

We get around it by grilling and then drizzling a little bit of olive oil on afterwards.

Another good book on the subject is "Fats that heal, Fats that Kill" or something by Udo Erasmus.

I have met Udo in person, and for a man who was > 60 he was certainly a testament to his hypothesis... he looks fantanstic.

Cheers


----------



## billhill (19 October 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Yes it applies to any oil.




Sorry wayne have to correct you on this one. Olive oil is a monousaturated fat and is actually very good for you (espeacially the heart). Trans fats are highly processed super saturated fat molecules. They raise LDL(bad) cholesterol that blocks arteries and lower HDL (good) cholesterol that clears out arteries. When classifying fat the general order from worst to healthiest is Trans fats, saturated fats, polyunsaturated fats and monousaturated fats.

I think what a lot of people don't realise is that its actually processed carbohydrates and sugars that are just a culpable as fat in the current obesity epidemic. Governments for a start should be regulating the amount of processing that food undergoes.


----------



## wayneL (19 October 2006)

billhill said:
			
		

> Sorry wayne have to correct you on this one. Olive oil is a monousaturated fat and is actually very good for you (espeacially the heart). Trans fats are highly processed super saturated fat molecules. They raise LDL(bad) cholesterol that blocks arteries and lower HDL (good) cholesterol that clears out arteries. When classifying fat the general order from worst to healthiest is Trans fats, saturated fats, polyunsaturated fats and monousaturated fats.
> 
> I think what a lot of people don't realise is that its actually processed carbohydrates and sugars that are just a culpable as fat in the current obesity epidemic. Governments for a start should be regulating the amount of processing that food undergoes.




Bill,

When it is raised to high temps, as in frying, the normal cis formation will morph to trans. Any oil will do this when raised above approximately 160C.

Even the good ones.

Cheers

<edit> Bill, rereading your post, I think you may have misunderstood what I said. I did not say Olive Oil is bad, indeed it is a good oil. But frying with it will still damage it and create trans configurated molecules. Hope that clarifies.


----------



## sails (19 October 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Margaret,
> 
> Yes it applies to any oil.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Wayne, and I have ordered two of Udo's books from the library.  Looking forward to reading them.

If you don't use oil at all for cooking, how do you saute onions, garlic, etc?


----------



## Julia (19 October 2006)

sails said:
			
		

> Thanks, Wayne, and I have ordered two of Udo's books from the library.  Looking forward to reading them.
> 
> If you don't use oil at all for cooking, how do you saute onions, garlic, etc?



Margaret:

 A couple of options here:

A light spray with oil spray rather than saturating the onions then frying.

Cooking onions/garlic etc in the microwave without any fat can be just as good as frying in many recipes.  e.g. ratatouille is usually made with everything sauteed in a pan with quite alot of oil for each vegetable (onions, capsicums, tomatoes and whatever).  If you go through the same process in the microwave and then add the various sauces and seasonings, I doubt you will be able to tell the difference and there is no oil at all.

A lot of things which we fry without thinking about it can be equally good (or imo better) for being grilled.  e.g. potatoes, sweet potatoes. Just microwave until almost cooked, cut into thick slices, sprinkle with seasonings and sesame seeds and put under a very hot grill with a light spray of oil if you feel you have to, and grill until brown on the edges. These are good with a side dressing of cottage cheese and sweet chilli sauce.

Many people use oil simply because they haven't considered not using it.

Julia


----------



## sails (19 October 2006)

Thanks, Julia for those helpful tips and will certainly try them out.  

I'm not one to soak food in oil - not into deep frying anymore and usually only brush oil where I can.   However, you are right in that I use it in cooking simply because that's what I was taught to do and have really never thought about not using it!


----------



## billhill (19 October 2006)

Sorry wayne,
I did misunderstand. I thought you were saying all oils contained trans fats. You are absolutely right. Heating oils will change their configuration.

Bit of food for thought guys. Obesity has exploded since the introduction of so called lite and fat free foods. go figure.


----------



## Happy (20 October 2006)

billhill said:
			
		

> Sorry wayne,
> I did misunderstand. I thought you were saying all oils contained trans fats. You are absolutely right. Heating oils will change their configuration.
> 
> Bit of food for thought guys. Obesity has exploded since the introduction of so called lite and fat free foods. go figure.




Research backed statement says that, because something is light or low calories, people have an excuse to have larger portions, which defeats the purpose of the light or fat free foods.

Bit of circle.
But if you know any long distance runner, they eat almost anything, large calorific quantities and are thin.

Effectively boils down to  -

Calories in – Calories out   =   Balance  +  /  -  /  0


----------



## Mumbank (20 October 2006)

Julia and Sails - I cook some veges (eggplant and zucchini especially) by spraying lightly and cooking in a sandwich toaster, which cooks them particularly well without much use of oil or mess.  I stole this idea when I watched an ethnic lady doing it in a sandwich shop in Sydney one day.


----------



## Bloveld (20 October 2006)

Virgin coconut oil is the ultimate oil.
Saturated fat is more stable than polyunsaturated fat. Thats just chemistry.
Too bad its so expensive.
And I use butter, just gotta try not to burn it.
Lard is great for cooking in. But its hard to find, and expensive.


----------



## wayneL (20 October 2006)

Bloveld said:
			
		

> Virgin coconut oil is the ultimate oil.
> Saturated fat is more stable than polyunsaturated fat. Thats just chemistry.
> Too bad its so expensive.
> And I use butter, just gotta try not to burn it.
> Lard is great for cooking in. But its hard to find, and expensive.




I've heard this about coconut oil. But I've also heard from credible sources that it is not as healthy as promoted. I like to sort out the vested interests in the research efforts before believing any "scientific" research these days. For me the jury is still out on coconut oil.

But what you say about it being more stable IS true.


----------



## macca (20 October 2006)

Sails,

That book by Cabot has a lot of info on oils and fats, good and bad.

From memory, if you must cook in an oil, cold pressed olive oil is best because it will cope with much higher temps than other oils before adulterating.

It really is a very enlightening book.


----------



## Bloveld (20 October 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> I've heard this about coconut oil. But I've also heard from credible sources that it is not as healthy as promoted. I like to sort out the vested interests in the research efforts before believing any "scientific" research these days. For me the jury is still out on coconut oil.
> 
> But what you say about it being more stable IS true.




Those credible sources wouldnt be the same ones that promoted hydrogenated vegetable oils for the last 50 years.

Coconut is the richest source of lauric acid, and the only other place you find it is in mother's breast milk.

Yep better ban breast milk.

I guess it all depends on which guru's you follow. And they are all pushing their own barrow.


----------



## noirua (31 October 2006)

Many people want a method of lowering blood pressure and here it is. Well yes, it comes from the States where all things great and bad eminate, some of them anyway, perhaps, but then there could be something in this, on the other hand perhaps not:  http://www.resperate.com/usa_today_pop.aspx


----------



## Happy (20 September 2007)

> Quote from Bulletin, Tuesday, September 18, 2007
> 
> BOSSES WEIGH UP FAT WORKFORCE
> 
> ...





Article goes on for another page or two. http://bulletin.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=296655
Similar issue to skin cancer, people just don’t get it.

I saw part of program about TEXAS last night, bumped into this article, so I thought to bump the thread, after all we don’t even realise how big issue is.


----------



## Happy (3 November 2007)

> From ABC, 1 Nov. 07
> SLIMMING DOWN CUTS CANCER RISK: STUDY
> 
> 
> ...





Makes a lot of sense, and might prevent us from having to go through chemo and its side effects and 5 to 7 years waiting game.


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 November 2007)

swingstar said:


> Obesity really has become an epidemic, and it's time the gov took the same measures that they did on cigarettes. Or if not, at least tax junk food, so the people who still continue to live on it are paying in advance for treatment of the health problems they'll have later on in life.



Agreed there as long as it's done IN FULL.

If it comes in a box ready to eat with minimal preparation then it usually either is or at least contains outright junk. Some cereals are the only real exception that comes to mind.

Anything "white" = junk that strips minerals from the body.
Anything "hydrogenated" = outright toxic.
Anything with phosphoric acid - get ready for false teeth and osteoporosis.

Keep off those 3 and you'll likely live quite a while. 

Personally, I've done quite a bit of the "health" thing in recent years. Healthy diet, quit smoking, more exercise etc. 

In all seriousness I would say the most noticeable improvement in health came from looking very seriously at what _type_ of fat is going into my body. Suffice to say if it contains hydrogenated oils, which is most processed foods, then it's not in my trolley. 

There's quite a lot of evidence to link toxic oils with obesity, heart disease (very strong evidence for that one) and lots of other health problems. It certainly feels better to not be eating any such nasties. Do some research into the subject and odds are you won't want to go near it either.

So if we're going to get rid of the junk food then just remember it's not just chips and fizzy drinks. For most people it starts in the freezer section of the supermarket and involves most of what's there.

As for which oils to buy, the short answer is that I don't actually have any cooking oil or margarine apart from some olive oil spray for baking trays etc. I grill, boil or bake my food rather than fry it - tastes a lot better once you get used to not eating fat all the time.


----------



## macca (4 November 2007)

Trans fatty acids are being banned in overseas countries, hopefully that will follow in OZ.

They really are an adulterated product doing great damage to our health, they should be avoided as much as possible.


----------



## Flying Fish (4 November 2007)

macca said:


> Trans fatty acids are being banned in overseas countries, hopefully that will follow in OZ.
> 
> They really are an adulterated product doing great damage to our health, they should be avoided as much as possible.




just don't eat out. plain and simple. all food in restarant takeway etc have that rubbish. austrlian society has now become a bunch of fats slobs too lazy to cook for themselves.

eating out would be something i do once or twice a year.

nowdays people brag about going to dinner on the weekend and even weekdays l


----------



## prawn_86 (4 November 2007)

FF,

i think there is a difference between eating out at a crappy junk food place or a nice place where they cook good food etc.

I barely ever eat 'fast food', but we do enjoy samping all the diffferent restaurants in our area. And we happily talk among our friends about a nice restaurant that we went to and why the food was good.


----------



## Flying Fish (4 November 2007)

prawn_86 said:


> FF,
> 
> i think there is a difference between eating out at a crappy junk food place or a nice place where they cook good food etc.
> 
> I barely ever eat 'fast food', but we do enjoy samping all the diffferent restaurants in our area. And we happily talk among our friends about a nice restaurant that we went to and why the food was good.




As I said, restuarants on an occasion are good. I would rather make my own meal, because at least I know where the ingredients come from.


----------



## motorway (4 November 2007)

Article in  New Scientist ..On the phenomena of "Double Diabetes"

Type 1 and Type 2 combined 

.....On the topic of fats.....One thing I have found that can make a huge difference to all aspects of health ......Given all the other bases are covered
( Low glycemic load, absence of bad trans fats etc )

Is there being sufficient quantities of long chain omega 3 fats 
available in one's  diet...


motorway


----------



## IFocus (4 November 2007)

motorway said:


> Article in  New Scientist ..On the phenomena of "Double Diabetes"
> 
> Type 1 and Type 2 combined
> 
> ...




Another article

http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/omega-3-000316.htm

Focus


----------



## motorway (4 November 2007)

A lot can be bought into context when looking at things from a Historical and Evolutionary perspective...

A lot of info here 
including peer reveiwed research

As in all things 

DYOR 

motorway

http://www.thepaleodiet.com/index.shtml




> Ten thousand years ago the Agricultural Revolution was the beginning of a drastic change in the human diet that continues to this day. Today more than 70% of our dietary calories come from foods that our Paleolithic (Stone Age) ancestors rarely, if ever, ate. The result is epidemic levels of cardiovascular disease, cancer, diabetes, osteoporosis, arthritis, gastrointestinal disease, acne, and more.
> 
> Loren Cordain, Ph.D., is widely acknowledged as a leading expert on the diet of our Paleolithic ancestors. In numerous publications in the world's best scientific journals, he has documented the dramatic health benefits of eating a diet consistent with human genetic evolution. Learn how a diet based on lean meats, seafood, fresh fruits, and fresh vegetables can lead to ideal body weight, optimum health, and peak athletic performance.







> With readily available modern foods, The Paleo Diet mimics the types of foods every single person on the planet ate prior to the Agricultural Revolution (a mere 500 generations ago). These foods (fresh fruits, vegetables, lean meats, and seafood) are high in the beneficial nutrients (soluble fiber, antioxidant vitamins, phytochemicals, omega-3 and monounsaturated fats, and low-glycemic carbohydrates) that promote good health and are low in the foods and nutrients (refined sugars and grains, saturated and trans fats, salt, high-glycemic carbohydrates, and processed foods) that frequently may cause weight gain, cardiovascular disease, diabetes, and numerous other health problems. The Paleo Diet encourages dieters to replace dairy and grain products with fresh fruits and vegetables -- foods that are more nutritious than whole grains or dairy products.


----------



## Flying Fish (4 November 2007)

motorway said:


> A lot can be bought into context when looking at things from a Historical and Evolutionary perspective...
> 
> A lot of info here
> including peer reveiwed research
> ...




I think that is a bit extreme. Good milk is ok in


----------



## motorway (4 November 2007)

Maybe chasing after a cow and drinking from it's teat is what is extreme ?
Maybe only calves should be doing that ?


From one of the research papers on the site

http://www.thepaleodiet.com/published_research/


Just for Discussion
motorway






> D a i r y P ro d u c t s  : New F i n d i n g s
> In addition to having a potent insulin response, similar
> to eating a slice of white bread, a recent dietary
> intervention showed that a high milk diet for only seven
> ...






> Milk is essentially filtered blood and as such contains the
> full complement of hormones that are also present in
> blood. Traditional theory held that consumption of
> cow’s milk would not result in the transfer of cow
> ...


----------



## Smurf1976 (4 November 2007)

Simple rule with food.

Don't eat anything that's been fractionated, cracked, coked, hydrotreated or otherwise gone through an oil refinery. 

Such things should be fed to cars, tractors, buses, planes and so on - not living animals or humans.


----------



## noirua (4 November 2007)

"There is no excuse for being a fat person, because you are what you eat". 
That's great coming from me, as I was fat for over half my life. Now my BMI is down to 24, not great, at least that's well under 30.

What to do?   Don't eat BREAD!


----------



## Happy (5 November 2007)

In regards to paleo diet, I wouldn’t blindly agree that what they ate then is what we should eat now.

With additional knowledge based on science, our diet can be even better.


----------



## motorway (5 November 2007)

> photographs of Aborigines on their native diets illustrate dental structures so perfect as to make the reader wonder whether these natives were wearing false teeth. But like all the other primitive groups Price studied, the Aborigines soon succumbed to rampant tooth decay and disease of every type when they adopted the “displacing foods of modern commerce” -- white flour and sugar, jams, canned foods and tea. Children born to the next generation developed irregularities of the dental arches with conspicuous facial deformities -- patterns that mimicked those seen in white civilizations.





Hmm So what would be a better base for a Human diet than

lean ( grass fed ) meats , seafood , fresh fruits and vegetables and some nuts ?

500 generations ( and much less for some ) since everyone on the planet ate
a natural Human Diet.... is not not long enough to change genes..
eg
Our bodies still can not make Vitamin C
Still need sunlight to make Vitamin D
Very poor at making long chain omega 3 from short chain ones 
etc (the list goes on )


We need all these and lots more to be in the foods We eat
and We need to make sure other things in the foods do not interfere with absorption of nutrients and cause other problems

( Bad trans fats , High Glycemic Load ( empty calories ) , various anti nutrients etc )

The length of the intestine etc is the same....

genes and environment interact
over long periods of time
adaption creates fitness

DIET is part of that environment



Many foods that are eaten today are only able to be eaten because of science... ie They are processed or fortified...........

The hidden dangers in them are many

motorway


----------



## motorway (5 November 2007)

> early explorers reported the Aborigines to be “well formed; their limbs are straight and muscular, their bodies erect; their heads well shaped; the features are generally good; teeth regular, white and sound. They are capable of undergoing considerable fatigue and privations in their wanderings, marching together considerable distances.”12 *Many observers reported their great dexterity and acute eyesight, which enabled them to see stars that the white man can see only with the telescope, and animals moving at a distance of a mile, which civilized man cannot see at all.*
> An early Australian settler named Philip Chancy reported several examples of the extraordinary “quickness of sight and suppleness and agility of limb and muscle” in the Aborigines, including an Aborigine who stood as a target for cricket-balls thrown with force by professional bowlers at only ten to fifteen yards and yet successfully dodged them or parried them off with a small shield for at least half an hour. Other natives threw cricket balls at great distances, and outdid “the best circus performers by bounding from a spring board in a somersault over eleven horses standing side by side.”
> 
> Arnold de Vries, Primitive Man and his Food, Chandler Book Co., 1952.





I wonder who is really blind
those with the telescopes ?
motorway


----------



## noirua (5 November 2007)

If it has flour in it, don't eat it. 
If it has sugar in it, don't eat it.  
If it has additives in it, don't eat it.
If a drink has additives or sugar in it, don't drink it.
Don't eat bacon, sausages, ham, corned beef or any similar foods.
Don't eat frozen foods.
Don't eat chocolate or any sweets.
Don't eat pasta or anything similar.
Don't eat any frozen packaged food.
Don't eat any microwaveable food.
Don't eat fried food.
Only eat brown rice in moderation. No other rice.
Don't eat any forms of cream, icecream, artificial or otherwise.
Don't eat butter or margarine or similar.
Don't eat nuts and only limited amount of seeds.
Avoid meat as much as possible.
Never eat any food from restaurants or take-away outlets.
Do not eat Jam, marmalade or similar. 
Do not eat breakfast cerials. 
Only drink skimmed milk.

Most other food and drinks are quite O.K. except beer and lager.


----------



## prawn_86 (5 November 2007)

Ahh the good old 'air' diet hey noirua?


----------



## Woodchips (5 November 2007)

The answer to me is simple. Fat people need to get off their arses and run. Why do even simple things need to be made complicated? :bonk:

WC


----------



## Julia (5 November 2007)

Heavens, Noirua, that sounds like an awful lot of forbidden foods.
What do you actually eat?


----------



## awg (5 November 2007)

Whats wrong with brown rice??

Eat lots of brown rice, i say

Invest the money you save into income producing assets

Live to 100 and let compound interest do the rest


----------



## noirua (6 November 2007)

Julia said:


> Heavens, Noirua, that sounds like an awful lot of forbidden foods.
> What do you actually eat?




About 9 months ago my blood pressure was quite elevated and Cholesterol as well. I read through the internet, everything I should or should not eat, now I eat and drink the following. 

Four times a week I eat fish, cooked in the oven. Once a week I eat meat that is also cooked in the oven. Once a week chicken, and one day is my vegetarian day. 

When available, I eat blueberries, raspberries, grapes, acai, bananas, apple, pomegranates etc., Out of season in pure fruit or smoothie form.
I eat about a handful of seeds and 5 brazil nuts. ( I know I said no nuts, but who's perfect.)
I drink skimmed milk. 2 glasses of red wine each week.
I eat a lot of vegetables but not potatoes.
I do drink some yoghourt, only the basic forms.
A small amount of plain chocolate (85% cocoa).
Quite a lot of various seafoods.

Sometimes I break from my rigid regime, but never more than once a week. BMI was 32, now 23.8. I also take multi-vitamins and minerals each day, almost forgot, and a calcium and protein tablet.


----------



## Julia (6 November 2007)

Well, good on you, Noirua.  I wish a few more people would take the same level of responsibility for reducing weight.


----------



## noirua (9 November 2007)

Julia said:


> Well, good on you, Noirua.  I wish a few more people would take the same level of responsibility for reducing weight.




Hi Julia, These BMI figures can be a bit dangerous as so many people use the same size fits all.  Bone structure can only be worked out, simply, by measuring wrists and ankles.  Those who workout a lot or do weight training, may build up extra muscle that the BMI figures read as fat.


----------



## Julia (9 November 2007)

noirua said:


> Hi Julia, These BMI figures can be a bit dangerous as so many people use the same size fits all.  Bone structure can only be worked out, simply, by measuring wrists and ankles.  Those who workout a lot or do weight training, may build up extra muscle that the BMI figures read as fat.




Yes, of course.  But I think it's supposed to be a more accurate measure of overweight/obesity than the old height/weight tables.
Anyway, I can't think why either are necessary.  You only need to take an honest look in the mirror.


----------



## noirua (9 November 2007)

Julia said:


> Yes, of course.  But I think it's supposed to be a more accurate measure of overweight/obesity than the old height/weight tables.
> Anyway, I can't think why either are necessary.  You only need to take an honest look in the mirror.




I spent a short period working in the States and was surprised how many Americans know their numbers. Blood Pressure, cholestorol, BMI ( different figures in the US, can't remember if its add 1 or deduct 1) etc.,

Blood pressure readings can also be dangerous as they of course vary a lot.  An uncle of mine could never have a  nurse take his blood pressure as it always went too high. 

Blood pressure ideal is an AVERAGE of 120/80 but later in life it can be higher and still be OK. Rising to 135/89, over the age of 60.  
Some people in the States fit themselves up with a device that gives them readings during the day and they then print a chart out.
A few fit themselves up with a small device that counts how many steps they take during the day. I think the aim was 10,000 steps a day.


----------



## Mouse (9 November 2007)

"A few fit themselves up with a small device that counts how many steps they take during the day. I think the aim was 10,000 steps a day. "

Pedometers are fun, and cheap.  A little while back one of the charities ... Royal Childrens Hospital Working Wonders .. had a fundraiser where people wore pedometers to count how many steps they took each day, with the aim being 10,000 a day.  Then they put the steps towards how far they would have travelled up Mount Everest.  The link is here http://workingwonders.com.au/go/learn-more/events/everest-virtual-challenge/ .  I thought it was a novel and fun idea, but was too late to participate in it.

cheers
Mouse .. who eats anything in moderation.


----------



## noirua (9 November 2007)

Mouse said:


> "A few fit themselves up with a small device that counts how many steps they take during the day. I think the aim was 10,000 steps a day. "
> 
> Pedometers are fun, and cheap.  A little while back one of the charities ... Royal Childrens Hospital Working Wonders .. had a fundraiser where people wore pedometers to count how many steps they took each day, with the aim being 10,000 a day.  Then they put the steps towards how far they would have travelled up Mount Everest.  The link is here http://workingwonders.com.au/go/learn-more/events/everest-virtual-challenge/ .  I thought it was a novel and fun idea, but was too late to participate in it.
> 
> ...




If you virtually climb Mount Everest, do you have to clamber back down again?


----------



## Whiskers (9 November 2007)

I thought I heard something on the late news last night about some cancer research to suggested that if you had a little more than normal body fat (cuddly, or curvey for girls) you stood a better chance of surviving cancer than someone on the thin side of normal.

I think they said it was because the bit extra fast gives your body a bit more strength to fight the cancer cells.

It made me feel a bit better anyway.


----------



## Mouse (9 November 2007)

noirua said:


> If you virtually climb Mount Everest, do you have to clamber back down again?




Errrm they didn't mention how you get back down, maybe that is where they make their money?  By selling virtual parachutes so you can jump?

cheers
Mouse


----------



## noirua (9 November 2007)

Mouse said:


> Errrm they didn't mention how you get back down, maybe that is where they make their money?  By selling virtual parachutes so you can jump?
> 
> cheers
> Mouse




Thanks for that Mouse, I have been doing a lot of walking lately, must be at the Base Camp by now.


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 March 2008)

as an old pommie told me recently..
there was no obesity in England (or Aus probably) during the war - 
when there was rationing, almost no fatty food available, not even butter - nor much sugar. 

CSIRO : - "Today Aussies are 7 kg heavier on average than they were 20 years ago". CSIRO say that this translates as "obesity rates twice what they were 20 yrs ago". 
"today more than 60% of Aussies are overweight or obese"
"men, women, children" 

Hence increasing type 2 diabetes, heart disease,  and metabolic syndrome (?)

yet (the riddle)
diet books are best sellers  etc.  
"fad diet books, and seemingly a new one every week"
needless to say the CSIRO recommend their own diet  - "CSIRO total wellbeing diet". etc
protein plus low fat eating plan
nutritionally balanced
moderate carbohydrates 
low kilojoule 
doesn't cut out any food groups etc.


----------



## Happy (2 March 2008)

Some people are so massive; I can almost see how much such a person is going to soak up Medicare attention, hospital time not to mention subsidised medicines.

(I just didn’t want to mention money, as somebody could call me heartless).


----------



## bunyip (2 March 2008)

_*However, two-thirds of cancer cases are not thought to be related to lifestyle and there is little people can do to prevent the disease in these circumstances.*_

The person who wrote the above words doesn't know what he or she is talking about.
The Hunza people who live in the Himalayas in Pakistan, were virtually untouched by western civilisation until relatively recently, due to the ruggedness and inaccessibility of their region. They were officially the longest lived people in the world, commonly living well beyond the age of 100. And not just living either, but enjoying excellent health even at extremely advanced age. 
Western doctors who conducted research on the Hunzas for many decades found them totally free of all the diseases that plague the western world. And they retained excellent eye sight, excellent hearing etc, well beyond the age at which eyesight and hearing usually start to deteriorate.
No cancer of any kind was ever found in these people.
They lived on a simple diet of unprocessed plant based foods.

Ditto for the primitive tribes of West Africa, who lived on a diet of fruit (mostly bananas) and grains. Two English doctors studied these people for more than 20 years and found no incidence whatsoever of any of the illnesses or diseases that plague western society.

But relocate these people to a western country, and they develop a similar incidence of cancer and all our other diseases, as other westerners.

So much for the theory that two thirds of cancers are not lifestyle-related!

Obesity and cancer go hand in hand. Control one and you go a long way to controlling the other. 
That's not to say that a slim person can't get cancer, just that cancer is far more common in overweight people, as are most of the other common diseases.


----------



## moneymajix (3 March 2008)

* 
Eat Fat, Lose Fat    *

Sally Fallon - Author 
Dr. Mary Enig, Ph.D. - Author  


The healthy alternative to trans fats, this revolutionary program explains why we must eat healthy, saturated fats—especially coconut— to achieve weight loss and good health

Since the late 1950s, it’s been drilled into Americans that fat makes you fat, saturated fats (such as those found in butter, eggs, and red meat) are unhealthy, and tropical fats and oils (like coconut and palm) are downright deadly. And yet—*as we eliminate saturated fats from our diet for fear of high cholesterol levels and hardened arteries—obesity, heart disease, and cancer rates have continued to climb. *

Based on more than two decades of research by world-renowned biochemist and fats expert Dr. Mary Enig, Eat Fat, Lose Fat flouts conventional wisdom by asserting that so-called healthy vegetable oils (such as soybean and corn) are in large part responsible for our national obesity and health crises, while the saturated fats traditionally considered “harmful” are, in fact, essential to weight loss and health.

World populations on four continents that subsist on the coconut, with less evidence of heart disease, weight gain, or other chronic illnesses, provide the best proof of this food’s safety and efficacy; dozens of studies conducted by prestigious, mainstream universities support the use of coconut and other healthy fats and reveal the faulty reasoning underlying the saturated fat/heart disease hypothesis; and case stories from a wide range of people illustrate how using coconut oil in concert with other healthy fats can spark weight loss and heal serious illnesses, including anxiety, hypothyroidism, and chronic fatigue syndrome.

Featuring delicious recipes for each of its three nutritional programs, Eat Fat, Lose Fat is the book to help you build energy, lose weight, fight disease, and boost your immunity.


----------



## moneymajix (3 March 2008)

*Sweet Deception*

Are artificial sweeteners making you fat?


http://www.mercola.com/2000/dec/3/sucralose_dangers.htm



France bans Splenda ads

http://v.mercola.com/blogs/public_blog/France-Bans-Splenda-Ads-15892.aspx


----------



## moneymajix (3 March 2008)

*Re: Obesity  -   Paying More*

http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,23301978-952,00.html


*Premiums get as big as waistlines*


By Hannah Davies 
March 02, 2008 12:00am

A "FAT tax" is being imposed on obese Australians - with life insurance firms charging at least 50 per cent extra on premiums.

The increased charge can be as much as 300 per cent if obese applicants fall into other high-risk categories, such as being a smoker or having previous medical conditions.

Brokers say all major insurance companies have introduced the policy.

Lifebroker Financial Assurance, Australia's leading online life insurance broker, told The Sunday Mail that overweight people should expect to pay higher premiums.

Chantelle Pain, insurance consultant with the company, said: "Some insurers are more lenient than others, but the premium that obese people pay ranges from 50 per cent extra.

"Being significantly overweight means you are at greater risk of contracting certain diseases. It is the same as increasing a smoker's premium or someone who has previous medical conditions."

A BMI (body mass index) of 30 or more is attracting the price rise, with the information gathered on an application form that requires you to provide personal details including height and weight.

A BMI of 20 to 25 is considered healthy for adults.

However some doctors believe BMI may not be an accurate measure of health, with some athletes, for example, having a high weight-to-height ratio because of weightlifting.

For a healthy 55-year-old non-smoking male with no weight problems, life insurance should cost about $1700 a year for $500,000 of cover.

If he were obese, the annual premium could jump $850.

Dr Steve Hambleton, a spokesman for the Australian Medical Association in Queensland, said companies were simply cashing in on the country's obesity crisis.

"It seems rather opportunistic of insurers to be adding as much as 50 per cent simply because someone is obese," he said.

"Of course, there has to be a consequence for lifestyle choices, but this is a little excessive."

Australia is in the grip of an obesity epidemic, with almost one in two women and two in three men suffering weight problems. Obesity-related illness kills 17,000 Australians a year through cancer, heart problems, liver disease and diabetes.

Life insurance is not governed by the "community rating" that covers health insurance, which ensures everyone pays the same premium regardless of their health.

Genevieve Nibbs, 36, from Sheldon, in Brisbane's southeast, was refused life insurance because she weighed 103kg and had a BMI of 34.

She recently lost 26kg and now weighs 77kg and has a BMI of 24– and life insurance.

She said: "I can understand that the insurers want to make money and that obese people are considered a high risk, but it's hard not to feel discriminated against."

At CommInsure, service specialist Tanya Tanackovic said it was not uncommon to refuse to insure obese people if they were considered too unhealthy.

"Some people have to pay as much as 300 per cent extra," she said. "We write to a client's doctor to find out whether they have other problems as well as obesity and then decide how much extra to load on to the policy."

Last year, Queensland University of Technology economist Paul Frijters caused controversy when he suggested health insurers be allowed to charge obese people more.

He said a user-pays principle was the best way of curbing the escalating costs of the obesity epidemic, and urged the Federal Government to allow health insurers to ask questions about a person's weight and to calculate increased premiums based on BMI.

Federal Health Minister Nicola Roxon would not comment last week.


----------



## moneymajix (3 March 2008)

*Re: Obesity and Children*

*Please Mum, Don't Supersize Me*

Around 30% children are now overweight.

http://aca.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=372589


----------



## moneymajix (3 March 2008)

*Re: Obesity - Traditional Foods are the Real Medicine*

Noirua wrote



> If it has flour in it, don't eat it.
> If it has sugar in it, don't eat it.
> If it has additives in it, don't eat it.
> If a drink has additives or sugar in it, don't drink it.
> ...





Mostly agree except for only drink SKIM MILK and don't eat BUTTER OR CREAM.  
Western society very low in the consumption of good fats.


Why should one say "no" to pasteurisation and homogenisation?



> Literally dozens of other precious enzymes are destroyed in the pasteurization process. Without them, milk is very difficult to digest. The human pancreas is not always able to produce these enzymes; over-stress of the pancreas can lead to diabetes and other diseases.



 Dr Mecola


*The Untold Story of Milk by Ron Schmid*
By Joann S Grohman


> Schmid presents three main themes: the overwhelming evidence for the health benefits of raw milk; the disturbing reluctance of medical professionals to consider the well-established benefits of raw milk or to challenge anti-raw milk dogma; and the self interest of the dairy industry, which has succeeded in taking from most people their freedom to choose raw milk. All statements are supported by references.




http://www.amazon.com/Untold-Story-Milk-Pastures-Contented/dp/0967089743


Btw, RAW MILK products taste great!





> How Raw Milk Got a Bad Rap
> Pasteurization has little to do with health and everything to do with practical matters. Without pasteurization, the transport, distribution, and sale of industrial milk and cheese as we know it would be impossible. This is a brief history of pasteurization in the U.S.




http://www.ninaplanck.com/index.php?article=milk_bad_rap


----------



## bunyip (3 March 2008)

*Re: Obesity  -   Paying More*



moneymajix said:


> http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,23301978-952,00.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To the best of my knowledge, BMI is calculated by squaring your height (in metres), then dividing this figure into your weight in kilograms.

Example...
Height 1.8 metres.
1.8 multiplied by 1.8 = 3.24

Weight 90 kg

90 kg divided by 3.24 = 27.8

So your Body Mass Index (BMI) would be 27.8

However, this is no more than a very general guideline that fails to take into account that different people have different builds. Two men of the same height will have very different BMI's if one of them is of slight build and the other is barrel chested and broad shouldered. Both of them might be as lean as greyhounds, not an ounce of surplus fat on either of them, yet one will have a far 'better' BMI than the other.
For BMI to be a meaningful measure of obesity, it needs to be combined with an assessment of the person's build.


----------



## Happy (3 March 2008)

*Re: Obesity  -   Paying More*



bunyip said:


> For BMI to be a meaningful measure of obesity, it needs to be combined with an assessment of the person's build.




We can include waist to hip measurements ratio and I would be happy with that.

I think for male should be up to 0.95 , don't remember for the other half of population, sorry girls.


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 December 2009)

*Re: Obesity  -   Paying More*



bunyip said:


> However, this is no more than a very general guideline that fails to take into account that different people have different builds.



What crossed my mind was the abnormal amount of fat bellied people. Their abdomen way exceeds their overall build. This I believe is because of having too much food than their body needs to function properly. This is also an offshoot of western society excesses. The age of abundance in a mechanised world where people eat more than they need and do less than they used to.


----------



## Investor82 (13 February 2010)

Having been traveling around for the last few years, I returned to Perth over christmas. The first thing that I noticed was how discustingly large EVERYONE was. Even people who others conisidered 'normal' were clearly overweight (in my eyes anyway). 

It is an interesting topic though and what to do about it. 

I was always against the 'advertising to  children should be banned' idea, thinking that kids only ate what you give to them (which remains true) however did you know that research has shown a child cannot tell the difference between a tv show and an add until about the age of 6!
Hence why they are such easy targets!!!


----------



## Happy (14 February 2010)

It would be probably good idea to have complsory weight control.

Hard to do it with all the freedoms we have, but would do some good to a lot of people!!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 February 2010)

Happy said:


> It would be probably good idea to have complsory weight control.
> 
> Hard to do it with all the freedoms we have, but would do some good to a lot of people!!




I see nothing wrong with being fat.

Some of my best friends are fat.

There is a mollycoddling politically correct attitude towards fats.

And stop calling it Obesity.

It sounds like an illness.

Its a Fat.

gg


----------



## Muschu (14 February 2010)

Happy said:


> It would be probably good idea to have complsory weight control.
> 
> Hard to do it with all the freedoms we have, but would do some good to a lot of people!!




Let's throw in compulsory happiness too.  Think how much good that would do.


----------



## derty (14 February 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I see nothing wrong with being fat.
> 
> Some of my best friends are fat.



And they do come in quite handy at times


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 February 2010)

derty said:


> And they do come in quite handy at times





Good for Hayden.

What a great mate.

gg


----------



## Happy (14 February 2010)

We seem to happily alter plants and animals and for some reason we do not take the same medicine.


----------



## Bat_Ears (8 March 2010)

*Re: Obesity  -   Paying More*



Happy said:


> We can include waist to hip measurements ratio and I would be happy with that.
> 
> I think for male should be up to 0.95 , don't remember for the other half of population, sorry girls.




The most attractive hip to waist ratio for women is 0.68. I think Farrah Fawcett had this HWR.


----------



## gav (8 March 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I see nothing wrong with being fat.




Neither do I, so long as they pay out of their own pocket for the massive medical costs associated with their self-induced state.


----------



## gooner (8 March 2010)

gav said:


> Neither do I, so long as they pay out of their own pocket for the massive medical costs associated with their self-induced state.





Where do you stop with that? Arguably most health costs are self inflicted - ever been to an emergency ward on a Saturday? During the day, it is all the football injuries, then later at night the drug and alcohol overdoses and related violence. Extreme sports, skiing. What about people falling over when jogging? Car accidents due to going to fast, using the mobile, eating, changing the cd. Not getting vaccinated. Smoking. Being poor

Disclosure: Not obese, but could lose a few kgs.


----------



## Calliope (5 February 2011)

I noticed a much higher proportion of fat people among those being evacuated from flood and cyclone danger than you would have seen in the 1974 floods. This must create problems for rescue crews, especially when a fat family has to be winched to safety on a helicopter.

Australia ranks third in the obesity (fat) stakes in the world. Obesity, overweight, gluttony, food addiction, whatever name you call it, is a bigger worry than a category 5 cyclone.

*'Tsunami' of obesity worldwide* - study;

http://www.news.com.au/world/tsunami-of-obesity-worldwide-study/story-e6frfkyi-1226000220684


----------



## Bill M (5 February 2011)

Calliope said:


> Australia ranks third in the obesity (fat) stakes in the world. Obesity, overweight, gluttony, food addiction, whatever name you call it, is a bigger worry than a category 5 cyclone.




In the 70's all the fellas were boasting about their beer bellys, I can even remember beer belly competitions. Now I see the women have put on more weight than ever before. It seems to me that the guys have toned up a bit and the women have put it on. I have also noticed 12 year old kids with bigger bums and bellys than myself. I also notice when I am out my long power walks that very few people do it these days up here on the Central Coast anyways. Sydney people seemed more active when I was living there. What is it with people out of the cities generally being more obese? Eat less and exercise more and you live much longer and have much better health, it seems so easy but so few do anything about it, very sad.


----------



## Timmy (20 June 2012)

Figures from the US; Aust. figs will be different, but by how much?
This have a link to increasing obesity?



> The way we spend our grocery money has also changed.
> 
> We now spend a much bigger share of our grocery money on processed foods, which includes things like frozen dinners, canned soups and snacks. We spend much less on meat, largely because meat is much cheaper than it was 30 years ago.








http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2012/06/08/154568945/what-america-spends-on-groceries


----------



## young-gun (20 June 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I see nothing wrong with being fat.
> 
> Some of my best friends are fat.
> 
> ...




there's alot wrong with being fat. it's unhealthy, it's lazy, and imo shows lack of character. if you can't even weigh up(pardon the pun) the simple maths behind calories out vs calories in and have a healthy balance of good and sometimes bad food then there is something wrong. whether it is because people choose to ignore it or can;t work it out doesn't really matter. then again if people simply don't give a **** then so be it, so long as I don't need to help fund new ambulances to carry 200kg men and women.

and to the person comparing emergency cases between fat related emergencies and others, I would much rather my taxes help out the kid who was out enjoying himself and staying fit on a skate board, and unfortunately broke his arm, than someone who had a heart attack eating 3 quarter pounder meals in their favourite arm-chair while drooling over the KFC ad.

anyone over-weight should want to be fit and healthy for their own well-being(not to mention their families), it's just as bad as smoking.


----------



## numbercruncher (22 June 2012)

We clearly need a fat tax or alterntively tax breaks for those of us who make healthy choices.



> Australian men are the world's second most obese, says Australian Institute of Health and Welfare report
> From: AAP June 21, 2012 3:01PM
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/health-science/australian-men-are-the-worlds-second-most-obese-says-australian-institute-of-health-and-welfare-report/story-e6frg8y6-1226404412061


----------



## luap77 (22 June 2012)

I have an opinion on this that I'd like to share.

(a) It is true that there are a certain % of people who are obese due to an underlying medical condition. (b) It is also true that that there are a certain % of people who are obese solely due to dietary and lifestyle choices. It is widely understood that the number of the latter outweigh the former (keeping it simple).

As such, my opinion is that it would be totally inappropriate to discriminate against a person who is obese due to an underlying medical condition (they should be helped and supported). It is also my opinion that an obese person (whose obesity is proven via medical testing to be most likely due to dietary and lifestyle choices) should be challenged, and without the party doing the challenging being accused of discrimination. My rationale for this is that (if it was done tactfully), there could be benefits to both the person and to society. 

The problem is, however, that more often than not, it is unknown whether a person is obese due to reason (a) or reason (b). As such, the word discrimination is probably used out of turn at times, as well as more often than what is applicable, just as it is no doubt true that some obese people with underlying medical conditions suffer unjust discrimination. 

All in my opinion only.


----------



## Tisme (14 December 2015)

I'm guessing the following links are a fatties delight:

I was rather amazed that the famous Betty's Burgers is still doing well up at Noosa.  The real Noosa died a death nearly 30 years ago and Betty's was an obvious casualty as they closed off access to the beach with apartment buildings and the polo shirts and espadrille brigade moved in.


http://www.yelp.com/biz/bettys-burgers-and-concrete-co-noosa-heads

http://awol.com.au/the-best-50-burgers-in-australia-have-been-named/18477/2


----------



## Macquack (15 December 2015)

Tisme said:


> I'm guessing the following links are a* fatties delight*:
> 
> I was rather amazed that the famous Betty's Burgers is still doing well up at Noosa.  The real Noosa died a death nearly 30 years ago and Betty's was an obvious casualty as they closed off access to the beach with apartment buildings and the polo shirts and espadrille brigade moved in.
> 
> ...




What is wrong with a "novelty" hamburger?

I could not care less if people are fat, skinny or just plain f***ing perfect, like most people with an opinion.

I do take exception to vegetarians questioning why I eat meat.

Mind you own business, mmmmm.


----------



## Bintang (26 December 2015)

Macquack said:


> What is wrong with a "novelty" hamburger?
> 
> I could not care less if people are fat, skinny or just plain f***ing perfect, like most people with an opinion.
> 
> ...




Queen Elizabeth is 89 years old and still going strong. She is not a vegetarian. She eats meat, cream and butter but shuns starchy foods like potatoes.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/food/article-3229066/What-Queen-eats-Royal-chef-Darren-McGrady-food-palace-kitchen.html#ixzz3lPcMtFHh

If it's good for the Queen it ought to be good for the rest of us but for decades we have been told to eat low-fat food, which causes us to consume too much carbohydrate – especially sugars.

Perhaps it is a case of “let the peasants eat cake”.


----------



## noirua (3 July 2021)

Julia said:


> Heavens, Noirua, that sounds like an awful lot of forbidden foods.
> What do you actually eat?



Sorry, it's too late to reply Julia though it does seem that I got rather carried away there. Everything in moderation is the key but the first fence most fall at or refuse.

Being overweight for a long time causes damage and a combination of clogged-up arteries as saturated fat turns to plaque - no recovery possible from that. Only watching saturated fat, sugar, and salt content in food to hopefully extend a person's life and avoid too serious an operation or stroke - who knows however as it is a matter of narrowing the odds.


----------



## greggles (23 January 2022)

What has happened to Australia? We are getting fatter by the year. It seems like obesity is out of control in this country and if you say something about it you are accused of "fat shaming". I was at the supermarket today and must have seen a dozen people over 150kg. How do people let themselves get this way?


----------



## StockyGuy (23 January 2022)

greggles said:


> What has happened to Australia? We are getting fatter by the year. It seems like obesity is out of control in this country and if you say something about it you are accused of "fat shaming". I was at the supermarket today and must have seen a dozen people over 150kg. How do people let themselves get this way?




Hehehe, maybe stop asking these "specimens" at the checkout queue if they really need all those tubs of neapolitan!  (only jokes)


----------



## macca (23 January 2022)

greggles said:


> What has happened to Australia? We are getting fatter by the year. It seems like obesity is out of control in this country and if you say something about it you are accused of "fat shaming". I was at the supermarket today and must have seen a dozen people over 150kg. How do people let themselves get this way?



Primarily from processed food, Omega 6 is OK in balance but not at the levels in junk food.


----------



## Smurf1976 (24 January 2022)

greggles said:


> What has happened to Australia? We are getting fatter by the year.



I live within walking distance of a supermarket and walking is indeed how I get there, indeed I've never driven a car into that car park even once.

But I'm probably the only person who does so. The neighbours drive to the shops.

An inactive lifestyle has much to do with it. Some people run, walk or otherwise exercise regularly but there's an awful lot who don't do any at all.


----------



## bellenuit (24 January 2022)

I deliberately chose where  I live so that it is within walking distance of 90% of the services I need. My car sits in the garage most days of the week.


----------

